# Live Feeders



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I know that goldfish are bad for p's . are guppies good for them to eat? what other kinds of live feeders can a p eat without danger?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

you probably could try cheaper fish like, tetras, mollies swordtails etc though you'd be much better off with, non live fish like, ctafish, tilapia, salmon, etc, though it may be hard to wean your fiah off of goldfish feeders.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Anything not in the goldfish family... so some of my suggestions would be:

- swordtails
- platies
- mollies
- tetras
- convicts
- guppies

There are of course many other choices, those are the main ones and can usually be found the cheapest... PetSmart and Petco usually have sales on those where you can get them for $1 a piece. If you are really ambitious you can breed them, but you will never breed enough unless you have a huge setup. Breeding them would have to be more of something you enjoy than something that would be economical.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

There are guppies in my other fishtank, that are making babies every day


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvmsrayman said:


> There are guppies in my other fishtank, that are making babies every day


hmmmmmmmmm, if you get some like 5 gallon aquriums for all the guppies, you could breed them and be able to feed the to your rhom anytime.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Make sure any feeders you feed are quarantined. Even then, in my opinion, they are not very nutritional. Live fish seem to just go right through them, as their metabolism burns it up fast. With that said, I like to feed quarantined feeders to my piranha once in a while as a treat to keep their natural instincts.

If you have any small tanks around, I suggest breeding convicts. It is super easy and fast.
~Taylor~


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

there only as nutricious with what u feed them.

Stuff them up with like new life spectrum or anyhitng thats really really good.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

convicts are great feeders in my opinion


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

if any neon tetra from petsmart for a buck


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

but if you get anything besides feeders at your pet store they wont let you do it most likely


----------



## dasfzero (Mar 4, 2006)

how about the minnows that you can buy at the bait shop?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

dasfzero said:


> how about the minnows that you can buy at the bait shop?


I doubt there very good for fish, better off with other fish


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Boba Fett said:


> how about the minnows that you can buy at the bait shop?


I doubt there very good for fish, better off with other fish
[/quote]
Minnows from the bait shop are usually worse than the ones you would buy at a pet store.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I got minnows from petsmart. they are healthy and happy in the good ol' feeder tank.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

The cheaper the better while avoiding Cyprinids...







!


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

I've been feeding channel cats, convicts, assorted hybrid Haps/Peacocks and black tetras. I just got a minnow tank on the go. They were intended for my Frontosa but he decided he liked prepared foods better and they started to lay eggs all over the place. So I got some breeding right now...hehe my mum has a whole bunch of goldfish and koi plus koi/goldfish hybrids from her pond to spare. Everyone I've netted are perfect, no scales missing nice and plump lol odd seeing goldfish like that...so Iam not gonna expose them to my fish.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

colt said:


> I've been feeding channel cats, convicts, assorted hybrid Haps/Peacocks and black tetras. I just got a minnow tank on the go. They were intended for my Frontosa but he decided he liked prepared foods better and they started to lay eggs all over the place. So I got some breeding right now...hehe *my mum has a whole bunch of goldfish and koi plus koi/goldfish hybrids from her pond to spare. Everyone I've netted are perfect, no scales missing nice and plump lol odd seeing goldfish like that...so Iam not gonna expose them to my fish*.


Nice since Goldfish (and other fish from Cyprinid family) are suppose to contain growth-inhibiting hormones (Thiaminase/Vitamine B1 inhibitors) not healthy to your Ps...







!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

moved to feeding


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

I WOULDN'T FEED THEM GUPPIES OR GOLDFISH PERSONALLY!

ICEMAN!


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

i think live feeding is for loosers. there is absolutly no need for live feeding no need atall!!

its all about owning an preditory fish and getting thrills out of watchin it tear up other fish most of which are perfectly healthy specimens and would make great aqurium fish in their own rite.

dont do it! and dont belive the crap that piranha need live feeding. infact most piranha are scavengers and dead eating is "natural "


----------



## 74jabeer (Mar 2, 2006)

i was told angel fish,but i feed mine lance fish ,prawns and mussles.


----------

